# Need ICD9CM for Pneumonia Vaccination



## Orthocoderpgu (Oct 7, 2008)

What code do you gues use out there for when a patient comes in to get a vaccination for pneumonia?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 7, 2008)

Cpt-90732
Icd-9-*v03.82*


----------



## Teresa Toscano (Oct 7, 2008)

Dx Code: V03.82


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you !!!


----------

